
Microsoft confirms that Chrome extensions will run on new Edge browser - kentms
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-confirms-that-chrome-extensions-will-run-on-new-edge-browser/
======
giancarlostoro
One thing I am looking forward to from Edge is an overall improvement on the
developer tools. There is always room for improvement and I wish Mozilla would
focus more on theirs too. Theres things we probably have yet to consider and
next time I hit a mental devtools roadblock I will write it all down into some
sort of blog post because we can totally do so many awesome things with
devtools I think. If anyone can make it amazing I know Microsoft definitely
can. I still found it incredible being able to debug Chrome from VS Code.

------
Jasmine97
oh really

